# Need help identifying brand of TOC bike by missing Head Badge



## Wildeman (Jan 14, 2020)

I just picked up a TOC bike that I am trying to identify by the missing head badge. Yes I know that sounds a bit odd but the rust impression left a very distinctive pattern and size. It was mounted by four rivets and was pointed at the top and bottom with a small leg extending out of each side in the middle. I have already looked at several hundred head badge pictures with no luck. I am hoping someone here knows what this is.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 14, 2020)

I would post it in the pre 1933 bicycle section,  you will have a better chance getting answers there.










						Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Discussion of bicycles built before 1933, typically but not limited to 28" wheel bicycles.




					thecabe.com


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 14, 2020)

also, perhaps some complete photos of the machine, not just the head tube.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Jan 14, 2020)

Might be a cleveland.


----------



## Blue Streak (Jan 15, 2020)

I agree with @Barnegatbicycles that it might be a Cleveland.

Ad from November 6, 1896 issue of _The Wheel_:




I think the bicycle in question is this tandem that recently sold on eBay:


----------



## Wildeman (Jan 15, 2020)

Thanks you so much for the lead. This place rocks! I started looking at Cleveland head badges. Many were straight sided with no ears. I found one that matches. Attached is a picture of a supposed 1888 Cleveland head badge that matches the outline on my neck. Can anyone here tell me how many years they used this style? Also does anyone know how to decipher Cleveland serial numbers. I have attached a picture of it as well as a picture of the whole bike. I found a picture of 1900 Cleveland handlebars that looks like mine as well. Someone put striping tape on the frame and I believe the rear hub is not original but I think the rest may be. It was an Ebay find. I am in the middle of building a chopped and raked tandem with Indian motorcycle fenders and a 20" fat tire rim and tire laced to a 5000 watt electric motor. Definitely not an old bike. My wife had said she wanted to ride up front and then I came across this project and couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Wildeman (Jan 15, 2020)

Thanks Blue Streak! So it could be a Westfield. Anyway to narrow this down?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 15, 2020)

Welcome to the Group!


----------



## Wildeman (Jan 15, 2020)

Thanks for the welcome and what a great group it is!


----------



## Blue Streak (Jan 16, 2020)

Lozier Manufacturing Company called their higher end models the Cleveland (1897 - $100) and their lower end models the Westfield (1897 - $75). I would guess the tandem was sold as a Cleveland. I do not have Cleveland catalogs but looking through period bicycle publications there is a reference in January 1897 that _"Lozier is just now experimenting with a new tandem"_. They do not show a tandem in their 1898 line up so it may have only been offered in 1897 only. Someone with access to 1896-98 Cleveland catalogs can confirm when tandems were offered. Serial number seems to fit into 1897 timeline.

Search "Lozier built Cleveland, model 29" here on CABE for a lower serial number example for comparison.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 16, 2020)

I had looked at that tandem and lingered over the "BIN" button, I second that it is likely a Cleveland, I've had a few of their bikes with the same adjustable bar. 
Good buy!


----------



## Wildeman (Jan 16, 2020)

Blue Streak said:


> Lozier Manufacturing Company called their higher end models the Cleveland (1897 - $100) and their lower end models the Westfield (1897 - $75). I would guess the tandem was sold as a Cleveland. I do not have Cleveland catalogs but looking through period bicycle publications there is a reference in January 1897 that _"Lozier is just now experimenting with a new tandem"_. They do not show a tandem in their 1898 line up so it may have only been offered in 1897 only. Someone with access to 1896-98 Cleveland catalogs can confirm when tandems were offered. Serial number seems to fit into 1897 timeline.
> 
> Search "Lozier built Cleveland, model 29" here on CABE for a lower serial number example for comparison.


----------



## Wildeman (Jan 16, 2020)

Thanks Blue Streak! So are you of the mind that the bike is most likely a Cleveland and that is was most likely manufactured before the turn of the century. The handlebars and stems made me think it might be before TOC by looking at hundreds of pictures of old bikes over the last few days. Pages from that 1897 catalog showed cork grips. Did they use cork grips for several years. If so do you think I would be fairly correct to install cork grips on it. Also do you know if the handlebars were chrome or nickel plated? Thanks again for all your help and knowledge!


----------



## Wildeman (Jan 16, 2020)

Jesse McCauley said:


> I had looked at that tandem and lingered over the "BIN" button, I second that it is likely a Cleveland, I've had a few of their bikes with the same adjustable bar.
> Good buy!


----------



## Wildeman (Jan 16, 2020)

Jesse, Yes I feel I got a really good deal considering it had the handlebars and stems as well as the chains and sprockets. I can fairly easily get this road worthy to cruise arought the Victorian Seaport Community I live in half the year. Curious, I am quite new to the older bikes, What is meant by the adjustable bar?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 16, 2020)

Wildeman said:


> Jesse, Yes I feel I got a really good deal considering it had the handlebars and stems as well as the chains and sprockets. I can fairly easily get this road worthy to cruise arought the Victorian Seaport Community I live in half the year. Curious, I am quite new to the older bikes, What is meant by the adjustable bar?




The handlebars on these Cleveland / Lozier bicycles can be turned "up" or "down"  but removing that top castle nut and washer, removing the bars, flipping them, and re-installing. 
I will warn you it is not the best "tech" in that the same bolt that tightens the bars in place also tightens the quill wedge that mounts the stem in the steer tube. For this reason, the bars do not age especially well. My theory has been that they just require all parts to be clean / rust free to function at peak capacity.

SIDENOTE- I have a complete Cleveland Lozier badge somewhere that would finish this frame nicely - PM me if you want to talk about that - 

Jesse


----------



## Wildeman (Jan 16, 2020)

Jesse McCauley said:


> The handlebars on these Cleveland / Lozier bicycles can be turned "up" or "down"  but removing that top castle nut and washer, removing the bars, flipping them, and re-installing.
> I will warn you it is not the best "tech" in that the same bolt that tightens the bars in place also tightens the quill wedge that mounts the stem in the steer tube. For this reason, the bars do not age especially well. My theory has been that they just require all parts to be clean / rust free to function at peak capacity.
> 
> SIDENOTE- I have a complete Cleveland Lozier badge somewhere that would finish this frame nicely - PM me if you want to talk about that -
> ...


----------



## Wildeman (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi Jesse, I can not text as I am in Croatia at the moment. You can email me at my work address: roderick@vgcparts.com Very interested of course.


----------



## David Brown (Jan 16, 2020)

From a list of Cleveland bicycles made at the Lozier factory in Toronto Ontario. Lozier had factory there from early 1890,s till1899 bikes used the same numbers as US made Clevelands. Only shows Tandem made in 97. Also all parts should only be nickeled. Chrome did not come out till the 30,s


----------



## locomotion (Jan 16, 2020)

Sold - Cleveland Head Badges | Archive (sold)
					

3 badges...$55 each shipped




					thecabe.com


----------



## Brian R. (Jan 18, 2020)

Check out this thread I started: "Lozier Cleveland Models and Years 1896-1899". It's for the Toronto-made Clevelands but I strongly suspect they mirror US models very closely. As Dave Brown mentioned, Tandems were advertised in 1897 only. There was no model number, (a catalogue might reveal a model #) and they cost $150. In one of the ads I posted you can see images of the different Lozier bike factories.

Nice tandem, and welcome!


----------



## Wildeman (Jan 18, 2020)

Thank you for the added info and the welcome!


----------



## Brian R. (Jan 21, 2020)

I love your Cleveland tandem. I was thinking of seeing if you'd be willing to trade or sell it, but you're waaaay over there in Washington state, and I'm waaaay over here in Toronto - so disappointing. It would have made a nice trio along with my his 'n hers 1899 Clevelands. Someday I'll pick up one of those courting tandems (lady in the front). They're unusual and would be fun to display at shows and ride with the misses. Enjoy!


----------



## Wildeman (Jan 21, 2020)

Brian, for now I am going to keep it. I want to ride it and I can not ride it until I have pedals. Thanks much for the images. I now have an idea for the look I am going for. I found some late 1970s Japanese pedals that I am going to do some slight modifications to. I took note of the large tube in the middle of the pedal on yours. When I disassemble them to have them powder coated in a semi flat black color I will find a piece of tubing I can put over the existing center section to make it larger and give it a bit of that look. I know there are some purists on here and I do not want to ruffle their feathers. Just so folks know, I am not going to make any changes that will result in it not being able to be put back stock and fully restored. I will keep my eyes open for some of those very rare pedals. Hey, through this list I believe I found the correct head badge already. You never know what will turn up here. I already bought a set of four leather bound wood handgrips to use for now. I think the originals were cork. I am going to experiment with making my own cork grips and I will let everyone know how that goes. I ordered some black 700C steel wheels to use until my wood ones arrive. I am going to run white tires. I also bought a set of black tires too if I don't like the look. I found a skip tooth chain for the steering. I got a good deal on Ebay by buying a Schwinn sweetheart crank set and chain guard with the chain for less than I could find a chain for. I am including a pic of the pedals I found for temporary use. For me a project like this is so much fun and fun is still my most favorite sport


----------

